# Scada en  software libre



## yukardo (Mar 31, 2009)

Saludos.

Alguien conoce algun software Scada que sea libre, es decir, que no se tenga que pagar por la licencia.

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

ve a www.sourceforge.net

busca scada.

Hay 56 aplicaciones libres que podrias usar.

Salu2


----------



## wii76 (Ene 21, 2010)

en este link esta todo el proyecto de scada con soft libre (linux) y sensores , actuadores, etc. espero te sirve


http://www.scielo.org.ve/scielo.php...1316-48212007000300003&lng=en&nrm=iso&tlng=es


----------

